# Help with Boobox4



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey, im new to this site, and so far i like what i see! Im a newbie to haunting and still ever learning new things.. This may be a dumb question so please bear with me.. im looking at the boobox4. i would like to run two seperate Pneumatic props with each haveing thier own sounds. i would also like to manual trigger both. my question is can the boobox4 do this and can they both be trigger at the same time.. if not any suggestions on other controlers that are out there... Thanks


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I'm not 100% sure, but I don't think the boobox 4 can trigger 2 routines at the same time (I could be wrong - if I am someone will speak up.) You might look at something like the Animation Maestro. 2 of those would cost less than 1 boobox & should do what you want.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

This CAN Be done, but you'll have to think outside the (Boo)Box so to speak. The Boobox has 4 channels total and the sound output is stereo so that is devidable for two mono sounds. As long as you don't use more than 4 channels for both props you should be OK.

To Simulate Extra channels you could use adjuster valves on individual cylinders and run more than one per channel (Selenoid). The air adjusters would create slower or faster movement as desired. You could run 2- 3- or more or more cylinders off of one selenoid using this technique. You would have to be extremely creative but this can be done to one extent or another and would be more complex to program.


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks hedg!! ill look into it


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks , can you give me any ideas on a controller that could do this with no problem??


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

First, What are you building?? And How many cylinders or channels do you think you'll need?? If you are planning on using store-bought controllers you could look into buying multiple smaller individual prop controllers, Like the Picaboo. I have a prop in mind for this year that will need a more powerful controller like the BooBox 4 or 8. But it might be cheaper to get two "smaller" controllers. 

I'm still seeking a prop controller that has Stereo sound, 4 channels, and the ease of programming for less money than the Picaboos, or BooBoxes. Many have built thier own using a "Picaxe" Microcontroller, but by the time you add sound and compare your time spent learning the setup, the storebought controllers don't look so bad for the price that they are.

You could use ONE button to trigger Both controllers if you wanted


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Good question..2 props.. each prop will have (1) double acting cylinder, and each prop with its own sound.. i would also like to trigger each manualy.. i could have seperate controllers for each.. just seeing if there is something out there that could do both.. what ya think??


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

For your application I like The Picaboo controller  They have 2 channels each, one for your cylinder (Selinoid) and one for lighting. You can buy two for less than one BooBox 4. That will leave you some extra money to make or buy triggers, selenoids, fittings etc.

I am not affiliated with that company, I just like thier selection and service from past experiance.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------

